# vServer (Server4you.de) auf Gentoo umsteigen?

## anime-otaku

Ich habe vor mir von Server4you.de einen vServer zuzulegen. Jedoch besteht da beim Betriebsystem nur die Wahl zwischen:

RedHat Linux 9, Fedora Core 3, SuSE Linux 9.3, Debian 3.1 oder Windows Server 2003 Standard x64 Edition

Dazu habe ich mal an den Support von denen ne Mail geschrieben und ich bekamme folgende Antwort zurück:

über die Rootebene können sie jederzeit ein anderes Betriebssystem aufsetzen.

(und keine Haftung). 

Nun weiß ich leider nicht was damit gemeint ist. Heißt das ich nehme mein aktuelles als Platform(z.B. vorinstalliertes Debian) um das neue zu installieren?

Den Server habe ich natürlich noch nicht, da ich mich vorher erkundigen wollte.

----------

## moe

<objektiv>

Theoretisch sollte es gehen, die Rootebene ist sicherlich irgendein Rescuesystem, mitdem du deine "virtuelle" Partition komplett löschen und neu bespielen kannst. Praktisch könnte es schwer bis unmöglich werden, da du den Kernel nicht ändern kannst, und nicht weißt was s4u da für einen Kernel zu laufen hat.

Allerdings bietet s4u einen kostenlosen Test an, damit solltest du das herausfinden können.

</objektiv>

<subjektiv>

Ich mag weder s4u, noch vserver bei denen ich nicht weiß, wieviel davon auf einem Host hängen.

Ab 15 gibts echte Rootserver, ich würde lieber so einen nehmen, bzw. hab lieber so einen genommen.

</subjektiv>

Gruss Maurice

----------

## anime-otaku

und wo kriegt man ab 15Euro einen echten Root Server? (oder andere gute vServer)

----------

## moe

Ich hab meinen von netdirekt, und gerade gesehen, dass er da inzwischen 18 kostet. Aber das ist hier kein Forum zum Preise vergleichen, webhostlist sollte jedem bekannt sein, und da sollte man auch Angebote in ähnlicher Preislage finden.

Und es war eh subjektiv, kann auch sein, dass s4u inzwischen nicht mehr nur billig ist, und das Gentoo auf deren vservern problemlos läuft.

----------

## smg

http://wiki.hetzner.de/index.php/Der_g%C3%BCnstigste_Dedi-Einstieg:_Hetzner_Root_Server_DS_1000_und_DS_2000%21

Ich selbst teile mir mit einem Freund einen DS 5000.  :Smile: 

Bye.

----------

## boris64

Mal abgesen davon, inwiefern das "problemlos" möglich sein soll, ein Linux aus einem 

laufendem System zu installieren (ohne chroot), kann ich davon eigentlich nur abraten?

Warum? Na, weil ein vServer[*]...

1) ...schweinelahm ist  (möchte nicht wissen, wie viele vServer die auf einem 

realen Server laufen). Auf so einer Kiste möchtest du nicht dein System bauen.

2) ...du bei irgendwelchen Problemen wirklich auf dich alleine gestellt bist, da der

Support[*] scheinbar kein Interesse an nicht supporteten Krimskrams hat

(Apropos: Die Antwortzeit auf Tickets beträgt bei meinem vServer ca.2-7(!) Tage,

ganz schnelle 1-Tageantworten bekommen nur Leute, die sich dort 

demnächst einen Server kaufen wollen).

* (besonders bei genanntem Anbieter)

PS: Ich würde gerne wissen, was die suy-"Root"-Ebene (tolles Wort) genau sein soll,

eine Rettungsconsole o.ä. gibt es bei meinen vServern jedenfalls nicht.

----------

## anime-otaku

Das ein vServer nicht das wahre ist, wissen wir nun. Trotzdem werde ich mir für den Anfang nur einen vServer anschaffen, weil der mir erstmal ausreicht.

Nun sollten wir aber zurück zur Anfangsfrage und ob das möglich ist auf einen (server4you o.ä.) vServer ein gentoo System zu installieren möglich ist und wenn ja wie?

Oder sollte ich warten bis ich den vServer habe und dann schauen wie ich es mache?

----------

## b3cks

Und immer wieder der Tipp: Erst informieren, dann bestellen!

 :Arrow:  http://www.webhostlist.de/

----------

## moe

 *anime-otaku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nun sollten wir aber zurück zur Anfangsfrage und ob das möglich ist auf einen (server4you o.ä.) vServer ein gentoo System zu installieren möglich ist und wenn ja wie?
> 
> Oder sollte ich warten bis ich den vServer habe und dann schauen wie ich es mache?

 

Ich hab ja oben schon geschrieben, dass du dir kostenlos einen Testserver holen kannst und es ausprobieren kannst..

----------

## gabelhonz

 *anime-otaku wrote:*   

> Nun weiß ich leider nicht was damit gemeint ist. Heißt das ich nehme mein aktuelles als Platform(z.B. vorinstalliertes Debian) um das neue zu installieren?
> 
> Den Server habe ich natürlich noch nicht, da ich mich vorher erkundigen wollte.

 

Nein, du bootest das Rescue System sofern vorhanden und fängst mit der Installation deines Wunsch OS an.

gruß

----------

## UncleOwen

 *gabelhonz wrote:*   

> Nein, du bootest das Rescue System sofern vorhanden

 

Ist es nicht.

----------

## gabelhonz

Und was ist dann laut Homepage das sog. "Power Rescue" ?

gruß

----------

## Keepoer

Also, Gentoo auf nem S4Y-vServer geht! Geht im Sinne von: Läuft!

Die Installation ist an sich ganz simpel. resolv.conf, LAN-Einstellungen sichern, ins Rescuesystem booten und einfach nach der Anleitung installieren. Halt ohne Kernel. Die Erstinstallation hat auch soweit ganz gut geklappt. Alles danach kannst du vergessen. Sofern du nicht bereit bist, alle Dienste bis auf SSH zu beenden, nur um ein Update durchzuführen, dann sehe ich schwarz. Es hat durchaus seinen Vorteil, dort Debian laufen zu lassen  :Wink: 

Generell finde ich vServer ganz ok. Bei meinem ist die Performance ganz gut. Ich habe ja auch nur Mail, n Blog und n Forum drauf laufen. Dafür wäre jeder Rootserver überdimensioniert. Klar, wäre schon ganz schön, aber mir sind das die 10 Euro plus im Monat nicht wert. Just my 2 cents...

----------

## anime-otaku

dann werde ich mich doch lieber mal wieder ein bisl in debian reinarbeiten, bevor ich mir da einen vServer hol ...*Rechner such zum installieren*^^

Aber auf einem richtigen Root-Server wäre es kaum ein Problem gentoo zu installieren oder? (für später mal)

----------

## smg

 *anime-otaku wrote:*   

> dann werde ich mich doch lieber mal wieder ein bisl in debian reinarbeiten, bevor ich mir da einen vServer hol ...*Rechner such zum installieren*^^
> 
> Aber auf einem richtigen Root-Server wäre es kaum ein Problem gentoo zu installieren oder? (für später mal)

 

Nö. Aber ich würde dir auf 'nem Server FreeBSD empfehlen.  :Smile: 

----------

## slick

 *anime-otaku wrote:*   

> Nun weiß ich leider nicht was damit gemeint ist. Heißt das ich nehme mein aktuelles als Platform(z.B. vorinstalliertes Debian) um das neue zu installieren?
> 
> Den Server habe ich natürlich noch nicht, da ich mich vorher erkundigen wollte.

 

Wahrscheinlich suchst Du sowas: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3170280.html

----------

## notte

 *boris64 wrote:*   

> Mal abgesen davon, inwiefern das "problemlos" mï¿½glich sein soll, ein Linux aus einem 
> 
> laufendem System zu installieren (ohne chroot), kann ich davon eigentlich nur abraten?

 

Google ist dein Freund: http://www.serversupportforum.de/forum/faqs-anleitungen/6544-howto-debian-auf-vserver-installieren.html

Ist zwar Debian, aber ich hab Gentoo schon auf Strato-vServern und bei Netfabrik (N.C.) installiert.

 *boris64 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Warum? Na, weil ein vServer[*]...
> 
> 1) ...schweinelahm ist  (mï¿½chte nicht wissen, wie viele vServer die auf einem 
> ...

 

Das habe ich vor meinem ersten Versuch auch gedacht. Nachdem dann der vServer mein Wunschsystem schneller als mein Athlon XP 2200 kompiliert hatte war ich bekehrt. (Das mag natÃ¼rlich Anbieter-abhÃ¤ngig sein. Die Erfahrung stammt von einem Strato-vServer ...)

 *boris64 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) ...du bei irgendwelchen Problemen wirklich auf dich alleine gestellt bist, da der
> 
> Support[*] scheinbar kein Interesse an nicht supporteten Krimskrams hat

 

Warum auch? Supportet Audi deinen selbstangeschweissten Auspuff?

 *boris64 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: Ich wï¿½rde gerne wissen, was die suy-"Root"-Ebene (tolles Wort) genau sein soll,
> 
> eine Rettungsconsole o.ï¿½. gibt es bei meinen vServern jedenfalls nicht.

 

Es wird in ein "Rescue"-System gebootet und dann einfach die vServer-Partition nach /trallala gemountet.

----------

